# Teddy Now



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some pictures of Teddy!  Sorry I haven't shown you any lately, my internet hasn't been working.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

look at that handsome fellow! 



boy thats a lot of snow too.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

omg he's gotten so BIG!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a very pretty erm handsome boy!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He is so handsome!! I love GSDs


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, am I seeing the same dog you showed pictures of before??? LOL he's huge! Lookin' good :shades:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh wow! He's so big!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww what a cutie!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow he's gotten big!! He's pretty!


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

He is drop dead gorgeous. I am a huge fan of dogs in general but German Shepherd's have always been my absolute favorite breed. Getting one of my own this year all depends on whether I move to a house or to a apartment ...


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. He is such a great dog, I have to agree that German Shepherds are a really nice breed of dog.


----------

